# سؤال مهم



## كريم السلفى (18 مارس 2012)

السلام على من أتبع الهدى 
بداياً اقدم التعازى والبقاء لله 
وسؤالى بإختصار 
ما هى الادلة التى تثبت ان الكتاب المقدس " عهد قديم وعهد جديد" وحى من الله وكلمه الله ولبس محرفاً 
انا أول مرة ادخل منتدى مسيحى وعرفت ان المنتدى ده اكبر منتدى يعنى الموجودين فيه على علم وانا نفسى اسمع منكم كما اسمع عنكم 
منتظر الإجابة وهدانا الله وإباكم


----------



## The Antiochian (18 مارس 2012)

*ببساطة أخي الحبيب :*
*1 - إيماننا أن الرب قال السماء والأرض تزولان ولا يزول حرف من الناموس ، فالكتاب المقدس إذاً في حماية ممن أوحى به .*
*2 - لم يستطعْ أياً من المنادين بالتحريف الصمود أمام رأي العلماء ، وهناك شبه إجماع لدى علماء النقد النصي اليوم بأنه تم البت في كل الكتاب المقدس .*
*3 - المشكلة المنطقية في ادعاء التحريف ، وهي مطروحة بقلم من تعزي به في هذا المقال : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66084*
*4 - إصرار المسلمين على فكرة التحريف كانت لسبب غياب اسم "محمد" أو "أحمد" من أي وثيقة مسيحية أو يهودية (وهذا كفيل بإفشال المعتقد الإسلامي بجملته) ، بل وحتى من أي وثيقة تاريخية أو تأريخية ، علمية أو أدبية ، فلسفية أو دينية ، رغم وصول مئات ملايين المخطوطات بينها مئات الآلاف للكتاب المقدس ، وبالتالي هل من المعقول أنها جميعاً حرّفت ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Critic (18 مارس 2012)

> ما هى الادلة التى تثبت ان الكتاب المقدس " عهد قديم وعهد جديد" وحى من الله وكلمه الله ولبس محرفاً


شكرا للعزاء
تقصد ادلة من اى نوع ؟


----------



## The Antiochian (18 مارس 2012)

*أخي الحبيب كريم السلفي أنا آسف لأني أجبتك فقط على جزأية التحريف ، وأنا في خدمتك لبقية النقاط ، وآسف لأسلوبي في موضوعك الأول ، ولكني أعاني ضغوطاً من ظروف كثيرة تحيطني ، بقوة ربنا سأخلص منها .*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (18 مارس 2012)

أولا : مجرد الإيمان بأن الكتاب المقدس بعهديه .. هو من عند الله
فهذا أكبر دليل على عدم تحريفه .. لأن كلام الله لا يمكن أن يحرف و إلا كان الله ضعيف قليل الحيلة
ثانيا الله هو القائل : 
 إرميا الأصحاح 1 العدد 12 فقال الرب لي: [أحسنت الرؤية لأني أنا ساهر على كلمتي لأجريها].
و القائل أيضًا :
 متى الأصحاح 24 العدد 35 السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول.


----------



## كريم السلفى (18 مارس 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *ببساطة أخي الحبيب :*
> *1 - إيماننا أن الرب قال السماء والأرض تزولان ولا يزول حرف من الناموس ، فالكتاب المقدس إذاً في حماية ممن أوحى به .*
> 
> أولاً والله انا سعيد لانكم تفاعلتم معى وجاوبتم بإحترام وبأدلة
> ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2012)

> بالعقل *انا مؤمن* ان الكتاب المقدس محرف فكيف تأتى بدليل لى من كتاب انا اعتقد انه محرف لكى تثبت لى انه وحى وليس محرف



لأن إعتقادك لا قيمة له مع إحترامنا لشخصك الكريم..

ينبغي أن تثبت الشيء نفسه لكي نبحث في ضده، فإحضر لك الأصول لنقارنها مع ما هو موجود الآن لنعرف هل فعلا محرف ام لا ..


----------



## coptic eagle (18 مارس 2012)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=198406


----------



## كريم السلفى (18 مارس 2012)

*2 - لم يستطعْ أياً من المنادين بالتحريف الصمود أمام رأي العلماء ، وهناك شبه إجماع لدى علماء النقد النصي اليوم بأنه تم البحت في كل الكتاب المقدس .*

وهذا ايضاً ليس يدليل 
لأنى اقول لك العكس إى لم بستطع إى مسيحى يثبت ان الكتاب ليس محرف بل ظهر من قال بالتحريف منكم


----------



## كريم السلفى (18 مارس 2012)

وايضاً انت تقول 
3 - المشكلة المنطقية في ادعاء التحريف ، وهي مطروحة بقلم من تعزي به في هذا المقال : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66084 
وانا قرأت المقال وهو كلام مقرر ليس فيه دليل مقنع لسبب واحد انا لو كتبت نفس المقال لأثبت لك ان القرآن ليس محرف لم تقتنع به لان المقال  كلام إنشاء وخالى من الادلة العلمية  والعقلية


----------



## coptic eagle (18 مارس 2012)

لماذا اؤمن ان كلمة الله لا ولن ولم تحرف 
ولماذا امن اهل الكتاب جميعا من اليهود والمسيحيون باستحالة تحريف كلمة الله 
لان كلمة الله هي التي تحدد الميزان الاخلاقي للمؤمنون
فمثلا اذا قلنا ان التوراة والانجيل حرفوا 
ثم قلنا ان التوراة والانجيل قالوا ان السرقه حرام 
فما ادرانا اذن ان السرقه فعلا حرام اليست كلمة الله محرفه 
يعني ما المانع ان يقوم الفقراء بسلب الاغنياء بحجة ان الفقراء بحاجه الى المال 
فما المانع اذن ان يقوم شخص مثلا في ضيقة ماليه كبيره بسرقة الاغنياء 
واذا قلنا ان التوراة تحرم السرقة سيكون رده كالاتي 
ان اليهود حرموا السرقة حتى لا يسرق الفقراء الاغنياء 
ولكن الفقراء معذورون 
واذا قلنا ان التوراة تحرم الانتقام 
سيكون الرد وما ادرانا بصحة هذا الكلام فلماذا لا يكون الانتقام مشروعا في بعض الحالات 
يعني مثلا لماذا لا اقوم بقتل كل من يسرق حتى احمي المجتمع او لماذا لا انتقم لنفسي عندما اشعر بالاهانه الشديده واقوم بقتل من يسبني بشده على طريقة اهل الصعيد
فالثار يبدأ احياناعندما يتلقى الرجل منهم اهانه شديده فينتقم لنفسه ويقتل من سبه
والنتيجه المنطقيه لهذا الكلام 
ان اخلاق المؤمنون ستختل

والاخطر ان فكره الحساب والعقاب ستكون غير منطقيه 
لانه على اي شئ سوف يكون الحساب 
لانه مثلا اذا قالت التوراة ان السرقه حرام 
فسيكون الرد ان التوراة محرفه وانا لا استطيع ان اعرف الفرق بين ما هو صحيح وما هو خطأ
لانه قبل ان يكون هناك حسابا يجب ان يكون هناك قانونا واضحا 
وللاسف لو كان هناك طعن صريح في التوراة والانجيل 
وكان هناك يوم الحساب 
فهذا يعد طعنا صريحا في عدل ورحمة الله 
لانه لم يكن عادلا بما فيه الكفايه حتى يوضح على اي شئ سوف نحاسب
ولم يكن رحيما لاننا لانه لم يتراقف بحالنا 
ثالثا 

ما هو الهدف من كلمة الله 
فهل كلمة الله مجرد كلمات على ورق 
ام ان كلمة الله لها هدف عظيم وهو توجيه البشريه نحو حياة افضل مع الله والناس 
فهل فشل الله في تحقيق هدفه 
وهل تاثير الشيطان اصبح اقوى من تأثير الله 
رابعا كيف سنعرف الانبياء الكذبه 
فعندما مثلا نجد نبي كاذب ونقول له ان ما يفعله غير مطابق لمعاير النبي الصادق في التوراة 
وكما انه يخالف المعايير الاخلاقية للتوراة
فسيكون رده ان التوراة محرفه 
ونتيجه لهذا الكلام سيكون من الصعب معرفة الفرق بين الانبياء الصادقيين والكاذبيين 
لانه المعايير الاخلاقيه لم تعد ثابته
واخيرا الحجه الاخيره التي يقولها المسلمون 
ان التوراة كانت موجهه فقط لبني اسرائيل 
وان القران هو المحفوظ لانه موجه للعالم اجمع 
والسؤال الصعب هنا هل الله لا يهتم بالفرقه الصغيره
الم يقول القران ان الفرقه الصغيره هي التي هزمت الفرقه الكبيره 
والسبب في هذا هو الايمان 
اي ان الله يهتم بالفرقه الصغيره 
وفي اخر الكلام اتمنى ان نعطى انفسنا فرصة صغيره للتفكير بعيدا عن ايات ونصوص القران


----------



## mm4jesus (18 مارس 2012)

اولا مشكور لعزائك 
ثانيا السلف تلف والرد خساره
وبعدين انت عامل مقدمه اسلاميه ليه دا ممنوع
رابعا اشكر الاخوه اللي ردو عليك
مع تحياتي مسلم سابق


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2012)

> وهذا ايضاً ليس يدليل


ما هو هذا اللذي ليس بدليل؟



> لم بستطع إى مسيحى يثبت ان الكتاب ليس محرف


هذا خطأ منطقي منك ، فالـ"ليس" لا يمكن إثباته، لانه غير موجود أصلا..

مثلا ، أثبت لي أن شبكنوبويبيبلى ليس موجود ..!


----------



## كريم السلفى (18 مارس 2012)

وانت ايضاً تقول 

4 - إصرار المسلمين على فكرة التحريف كانت لسبب غياب اسم "محمد" أو "أحمد" من أي وثيقة مسيحية أو يهودية (وهذا كفيل بإفشال المعتقد الإسلامي بجملته) ، بل وحتى من أي وثيقة تاريخية أو تأريخية ، علمية أو أدبية ، فلسفية أو دينية ، رغم وصول مئات ملايين المخطوطات بينها مئات الآلاف للكتاب المقدس ، وبالتالي هل من المعقول أنها جميعاً حرّفت ؟؟؟؟؟
الرد على كلام حضرتك :_ 
اولا ليس سبب قولنا بالتحريف لعدم ذكر كلمة محمد او احمد بل لأن التحريف ظاهر بالادلة العلمية والعقلية وبشاهدة المنصفين منكم ومنا غيرنا 
ثانيا  دين الله الاسلام لم يفشل بفضل الله ومسألة عدم وجود اسم رسولنا لم يؤثر فى المعتقد وديننا موافق للعلم والعقل وممكن أثبت لك ولكن هذا موضوع أخر  
ثالثاً ذكر اسماء واوصاف نبينا محمد موجودة فى العهد القديم والعهد الجديد  وممكن نناقش هذا الموضوع ولكن ننهى الموضوع ده الاول وبعدين نتكلم فى اى موضوع  تانى اسلامى والوقت متسع 
والان انا اطلب منك اى من اى مسيحى مؤمن ان الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله ووحى من الله ان يأتى لى بدليل مقنه من العلم والعقل لكى يثبت ان الكتاب وحى ولم يحرف


----------



## The Antiochian (18 مارس 2012)

> أولاً والله انا سعيد لانكم تفاعلتم معى وجاوبتم بإحترام وبأدلة
> واتمنى ان
> نناقش دليل دليل بالعقل والعلم واتمنى ان لا ننتقل الى دليل حتى ننهى على الدل
> بشيئين اما ان اقتنع انه دليل او تقتنعوا انه ليس بدليل
> ...


*أخي الحبيب أنا وضعت هذا الدليل كدليل إيماني ، فكل مسلم نقول له بأن القرآن محرف يرد بآية إنا أنزلنا الذكر .*

*أخي الغالي هل من المعقول أني أخبرك عن آراء إجماع علماء النقد النصي (الذين ينتمون لكل دين ومذهب) فتقول لي هناك من خرج منكم ؟؟!!!*

*كل نصوص الكتاب المقدس حسمها العلماء والنقد النصي ولم يبق أي نص معلق أو مشكوك به .*

*وهذا هو أهم دليل علمي ، فكلما قلت بأنك تشك في تحريف هنا او هناك أجيبك من كلام أعظم العلماء في هذا المجال على سطح الأرض .*

*



وانا قرأت المقال وهو كلام مقرر ليس فيه دليل مقنع لسبب واحد انا 
لو كتبت نفس المقال لأثبت لك ان القرآن ليس محرف لم تقتنع به لان المقال  كلام 
إنشاء وخالى من الادلة العلمية  والعقلية

أنقر للتوسيع...

من حرف الكتاب المقدس أو فقط أجبني في أي زمن تم التحريف ؟؟
وما هو النص الأصلي ؟؟؟؟؟
عن أي تحريف نتحدث ونحن لا نعرف عنهُ شيئاً ؟؟؟؟!!!!!
ألا ترى بأن الحق معي ؟؟؟
وفي النهاية نحن مستعدون لأن نجيبك بوداعة عن أي سؤال أو شكوك حول التحريف .*


----------



## عمرو حسن (18 مارس 2012)

اخي العزير كريم السلفي مش هايقدروا يردوا عليك لأنهم ماعندهمش ديل اصلا .
والله الهادي الى سواء السبيل


----------



## mm4jesus (18 مارس 2012)

عمرو حسن قال:


> اخي العزير كريم السلفي مش هايقدروا يردوا عليك لأنهم ماعندهمش ديل اصلا .
> والله الهادي الى سواء السبيل


تييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت:heat::heat::heat::heat::heat::heat::heat::t26::99::t9::w00t::close_tem:close_tem


----------



## The Antiochian (18 مارس 2012)

> اخي العزير كريم السلفي مش هايقدروا يردوا عليك لأنهم ماعندهمش ديل اصلا
> .
> والله الهادي الى سواء السبيل


*ههههههه انت داخل تشجع ؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2012)

لم أر التعليق على مشاركتي!


----------



## كريم السلفى (18 مارس 2012)

*أخي الغالي هل من المعقول أني أخبرك عن آراء إجماع علماء النقد النصي (الذين ينتمون لكل دين ومذهب) فتقول لي هناك من خرج منكم ؟؟!!!*


أولا
هذا ليس دليل ولا علمى ولا عقلى مع أحترامى لك  لسببين 
اولاً :_  علماء النقد النصى كلهم نصارى وليس من كل دين وكل مذهب 
ثانياً :_ هناك علماء نقد نصى منكم قال ان الكتاب محرف ومخطوطاتة محرفة ومنهم على سبيل المثال لا الحصر العالم المسيحى "  بارت إيرمان "


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2012)

الحوار لا مبدأ له والأخ يكرر ولا يفهم ما نقوله له ..
انا منسحب لضعف الحوار..


----------



## كريم السلفى (18 مارس 2012)

*؟؟؟*




Molka Molkan قال:


> الحوار لا مبدأ له والأخ يكرر ولا يفهم ما نقوله له ..
> انا منسحب لضعف الحوار..



طيب انا  بحث على النت على اكبر منتدى مسيحى ظهرلى ده وكنت اتمنى ان يجيب احداً بدليل قوى فقط ويكون على مستوى الحوار لكن للأسف لحد الان مفيش دليل واحد قوى وانا منتظر اى احد وهدانا الله واياكم الى الحق


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2012)

> طيب انا  بحث على النت على اكبر منتدى مسيحى ظهرلى ده وكنت  اتمنى ان يجيب احداً بدليل قوى فقط ويكون على مستوى الحوار لكن للأسف لحد  الان مفيش دليل واحد قوى وانا منتظر اى احد وهدانا الله واياكم الى الحق


للأسف انا رددت عليك ولم ترد على..

المنتدى أصغر من فيه يستطيع الرد على ما تقوله بكل يسر، لكن المشكلة انك تكرر نفس الكلمات بدون مناقشة!


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2012)

> هذا ليس دليل ولا علمى ولا عقلى مع أحترامى لك  لسببين


لا قيمة لكلامك، فنحن لا ندردش، نحن نتكلم بالدليل..



> اولاً :_  علماء النقد النصى كلهم نصارى وليس من كل دين وكل مذهب


لا يوجد نصرانية يا زميل!، وكلامك خاطيء فهناك منهم ليس مسيحي..



> هناك علماء نقد نصى منكم


كيف منا؟ بارد ايرمان لاأدري ( تقريبا ملحد )، فهو ليس " مسيحي" والعلماء طحنوه ردودا ومناظرات ولم يجرؤ أن يرد..



إن تتكلم عن التحريف، أمامك طريق واحد ، أحضر الأصل لنقارنه، غير هذا فهذا طريق آخر ..


----------



## fredyyy (18 مارس 2012)

كريم السلفى قال:


> والان انا اطلب منك اى من اى مسيحى مؤمن ان الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله ووحى من الله ان يأتى لى بدليل مقنه من العلم والعقل لكى يثبت ان الكتاب *وحى* ولم يحرف




*أنت تتكلم عن كتاب من 256 صفحة *

*لكن يمكننا أن نتكلم عن :*

*1 - حدة أسفارة *
*2 - صدق نبواته *
*3 - دقة محتوياته *
أ - في العلوم الطبيعة ​ب - علم الحياة 
ج - الفلسفة واللاهوت 
ه - مجال الجولوجيا 
د - التاريخ وعلم الميثولوجي 

​.


----------



## كريم السلفى (18 مارس 2012)

*بهدوء بس*




Molka Molkan قال:


> لا قيمة لكلامك، فنحن لا ندردش، نحن نتكلم بالدليل..
> 
> اين الدليل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لا يوجد نصرانية يا زميل!، وكلامك خاطيء فهناك منهم ليس مسيحي..
> ...



موضوع الاصل ده مش موضوعنا انا بقولك محرف وانت بتقول ليس محرف هات دليلك  انه ليس محرف وطلعنى كذاب وتنهى الحوار


----------



## bob (18 مارس 2012)

كريم السلفى قال:


> موضوع الاصل ده مش موضوعنا انا بقولك محرف وانت بتقول ليس محرف هات دليلك  انه ليس محرف وطلعنى كذاب وتنهى الحوار


*طيب ما تجيب انت دليل الاتهام انه محرف* *انت اللي بتتهمنا يبقي معاك دليل الاتهام مش اي كلام كده تقوله و المفروض اننا نرد عليه*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2012)

> اين الدليل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


دليل اية، انت اللي مفترض التحريف وقلت لك الطريق هذا يلزمه ان تحضر الأصول، فأين؟



> نعم ملحد ولكن كااااااااااااااااااان مسيحى وغيره كتير ولسه على دينهم


إذن فهو ليس منا، فالمسيحيية ليست إسم يكون في البطاقة!



> موضوع الاصل ده مش موضوعنا


بالعكس، هو الموضوع الوحيد، لكي تثبت التحريف، لابد ان تثبت التحريف عن الأصل، لان تعريف التحريف هو الغنحراف عن شيء ما، فالشيء لم تحضره وبالتالي لا يمكن إثبات التحريف فضلا عن مناقشته..



> انا بقولك محرف


هنا المشكلة، اين الأصول التي نحتكمل إليها؟


> وانت بتقول ليس محرف


لا، انا هاطلب منك اساسا الدليل على كلامك ..



> هات دليلك  انه ليس محرف


لم يثبت أنه محرف بوجود الأصول لأبدأ اناقش فيه ..



> وطلعنى كذاب


إنتظر، أنت أدعيت إدعاء، الحريف لا يثبت إلا عن طريق الأصول، فأين؟

هذا ما لن ترد عليه..


----------



## كريم السلفى (18 مارس 2012)

*موافق .............بس*




bob قال:


> *طيب ما تجيب انت دليل الاتهام انه محرف* *انت اللي بتتهمنا يبقي معاك دليل الاتهام مش اي كلام كده تقوله و المفروض اننا نرد عليه*




هجيب ادلة مش دليل واحد بس كدة انتم بتثبتوا لى انكم مش عارفين تردوا ودفعوا على كتابكم وكمان  مفيش دليل عندكم مقنع صح ؟؟؟:t9:


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2012)

> هجيب ادلة مش دليل واحد


مع ملاحظة ان الدليل هو الأصل، لان التحريف هو إنحراف عن " الأصل " ..



> بس كدة انتم بتثبتوا لى انكم مش عارفين تردوا ودفعوا على كتابكم وكمان  مفيش دليل عندكم مقنع صح ؟؟؟


يا اخي، يبدو انك صغير السن، إفهم، البينة على من أدعى " هذه قاعدة فقهية معروفة " يا سلفي، أنت المدعي، الإدعاء يلزمه دليل، والدليل هنا يجب أن يكون الأصل نفسه لان التحريف لا يكون إلا عنه..
فلكي نبدأ في الرد لابد أن يكون دليل إتهام وليس كلاماً ...


----------



## bob (18 مارس 2012)

كريم السلفى قال:


> هجيب ادلة مش دليل واحد بس كدة انتم بتثبتوا لى انكم مش عارفين تردوا ودفعوا على كتابكم وكمان  مفيش دليل عندكم مقنع صح ؟؟؟:t9:


*يا عمنا هات دليل علي التحريف بمعني النسخة الاصلية و قارنها بالنسخة الموجودة و قولنا التحريف في الجزء الفلاني
غير كده يبقي حضرتك بتضيع وقتنا و بتقول اي كلام *


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2012)

للأسف، سأضطر للذهاب الآن ..


----------



## kawasaki (18 مارس 2012)

الي الاخ الغالي كريم السلفي
اولا
انتا ليه متاكد ان الكتاب المقدس محرف؟؟؟؟
ايه سبب التاكيد؟؟؟
انا مستعد للنقاش المحترم معك 
ياتقنعني يا اقنعك​


----------



## كريم السلفى (18 مارس 2012)

[QUOTE=bob;3146103]
*يا عمنا هات دليل علي التحريف بمعني النسخة الاصلية و قارنها بالنسخة الموجودة و قولنا التحريف في الجزء الفلاني
غير كده يبقي حضرتك بتضيع وقتنا و بتقول اي كلام *[/QUOTE]

طيب اولا لو انت قلت لى ان القرآن محرف انا مش  والله هقولك هات الاصل وقارن بينه وبين المحرف !!  
ولكن هقولك التحريف انواع مثلاً زيادة او نقصان او اختلاف فى النسخ " ليس فى الترجمات"  أو تحريف المخطوطات نفسها او كلام مخالف للعقل او كلام مخالف للعلم الحديث او تناقضات او غيرة 
المهم تكون مقتنع ان ده يبقى تحريف وانا اجبلك ادلة وكمان هترك لك الاختيار عايزنى اجبلك تحريف من إى نوع أطلب وأنا مش هتأخر :closedeye


----------



## كريم السلفى (18 مارس 2012)

kawasaki قال:


> الي الاخ الغالي كريم السلفي
> اولا
> انتا ليه متاكد ان الكتاب المقدس محرف؟؟؟؟
> ايه سبب التاكيد؟؟؟
> ...




انا متأكد ليس من باب الكذب والافتراء او المجادلة العقيمه  ولكن لإنى معى أدلة إى منصف يقتنع بيها فقط يحكم العقل ويبعد عن التعصب والكبر وأنا اتمنى ان اكمل مع حضرتك هدانا الله واياك


----------



## kawasaki (18 مارس 2012)

ماشي ياعم كريم انا معاك
اتفضل اديني اول دليل 
وخلي بالك ان معاك للصبح
وانا سعيد بالتحاور معاك​


----------



## كريم السلفى (18 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> للأسف، سأضطر للذهاب الآن ..




ربنا يهديك ويهدينا إلى الحق تفضل ربنا يحفظك


----------



## kawasaki (19 مارس 2012)

مازلت انتظرك يا اخ كريم​


----------



## كريم السلفى (19 مارس 2012)

أولا أنا اسف على التأخير 
ثانياً الدليل الاول ان الكتاب المقدس ليس له سند أقصد كتبة الاناجيل مجهولين لم نعرف من هو متى او اسم ابيه او الدليل انه متى صاحب المسيح ولوقا وغيره وايضاً هناك اسفار كثيرة اصحابها مجهولين سفر نشيد الانشاد او داواد او كتاب اعمال الرسل غيره 
يعنى بإختصار لو انا شفت كتاب فى الشارع مكتوب عليه مرلفه متى مثلا هعرف منين انه متى صاحب المسيح أو مكتوب عليه كاتبه مجهول هعرف منين انه وحى ام محرف  
ده دليل صغير علشان اشوف الرد مقنع ولا كلام فى كلام وى غيره واروح انام احسن 
منتظر الرد واسف على التأخير مرة تانية


----------



## كريم السلفى (19 مارس 2012)

طيب انا انتظرت كتير ومفيش رد من اى شخص من المنتدى 
لا على دليل على وحى الكتاب المقدس وعدم تحريفة ولا دليل يرد على كلامى 
انا مش هعنبره نصر  بل هعتبره عجز منكم 
والان انا هذهب هنام وان شاء الله نكمل غدا بس ياريت حد يجهز رد مقنع بدليل قوى  
واخبرا والله من قلبى ربنا يهدينا ويهديكم


----------



## kawasaki (19 مارس 2012)

كريم السلفى قال:


> أولا أنا اسف على التأخير
> ولا يهمك
> ثانياً الدليل الاول ان الكتاب المقدس ليس له سند أقصد كتبة الاناجيل مجهولين لم نعرف من هو متى اسمه لاوي
> او اسم ابيه حلفي او الدليل انه متى صاحب المسيح ولوقا وغيره وايضاً هناك اسفار كثيرة اصحابها مجهولين سفر نشيد الانشاد او داواد او كتاب اعمال الرسل غيره
> ...


لا ياعم ماتروحش تنام
المساله انك طالما انتا مقتنع تمام الاقتناع انك صح والباقي غلط 
فانا مهما حولت ...انتا مش هاتقتنع 
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%85%D8%AA%D9%89
دي موسوعه حره تقدر تعرف منها نسب متي وكان شغال ايه وكل شئ
وبعدين لو افترضنا ان الكتاب المقدس محرف 
انتا حولت تقراه قبل كده؟؟؟؟
حاولت تعمل دراسه فيه ؟؟؟
(فتشوا في الكتب تجدوا الخلاص)​ 
 متابع معك​


----------



## The Antiochian (19 مارس 2012)

*إذا كنت تجهل اسم كاتب السفر فلا يعني بأنه مجهول ، وعلى افتراض انه مجهول فلا يعني ذلك أن سفره محرف ، وإلا عليك إثبات ذلك .*


----------



## kawasaki (19 مارس 2012)

وبعدين علشان تفهم 
احنا عندنا انجيل واحد يحتوي علي اربع بشائر
1-متي
2-لوقا
3-يوحنا
4-مرقص
وهذه البشائر بالبلدي يعني كل واحد بيدون ماشافه بعينه مجتمعين او منفردين
وبعدين الكتاب ليس به تحريف اطلاقا لسبب ان كلام الله لايحرف ولايبدل وهو الكلام الذي اوحي به الانبياءه ورسله(والاكان الله ضعيفا)
طيب 
عندك ايه في القرءان بتقول"وَلَقَدْ كُذِّبَتْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فَصَبَرُوا عَلَى مَا كُذِّبُوا وَأُوذُوا حَتَّى أَتَاهُمْ نَصْرُنَا وَلا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهِ وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكَ مِنْ نَبَإِ الْمُرْسَلِينَ"
وكمان ايه
"وَاتْلُ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ كِتَابِ رَبِّكَ لا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَلَنْ تَجِدَ مِنْ دُونِهِ مُلْتَحَدًا"
ايه بقي الدليل ان القرءان مش محرف 
عرفت منين انه منزل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طبعا محمد هو اللي قال الايات دي والمسلمين دونوها
طيب دا نفر لوحده 
ايش ضمنك انه زي ما اوحي اليه سمع الكلام ده وقاله للناس 
مع انه امي لايقراء ولايكتب
والقوم اللي نزل فيهم القراءن (قوم الجاهليه) اصحاب فصاحه في الشعر والنثر والقافيه والهجاء
ايه ضمنك انو اتكتب صح زي مانزل
عارف القوم دول قالوا ايه لما سمعو القرءان؟؟؟
انا سمعنا قولا عجبا ماهو بقول شاعر ولاكاهن
يعني سمعوا كلام عجيب هما مايقدروش يقولو ازيه
طب ايه رايك ان الاديب طه حسين عميد الادب العربي قالك انا ممكن اكتب قرءان واعمله احسن من الموجود كمان 
وعباس محمود العقاد قال انا ممكن اكتب قراءن
متابع​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 مارس 2012)

*ياأستاذ كريم نتكلم عن جزئية ان الكتاب المقدس موحى به من عند الله

الكتاب المقدس، كتابٌ موحى به من الله، وهو ليس مجرد كتابٌ كتبه رجال الله على مر العصور، لكن الله هو الذي اختار هؤلاء الرجال وأوحى إليهم بالروح القدس ما أراد أن يكتبوه، تاركاً لكل واحد أسلوبه الخاص الذي يعبر به عما أوحى به الله إليه. 

والكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد، هو القانون الوحيد المعصوم من الخطأ، والذي من خلاله يُعلن الله عن نفسه، وعن مقاصده من جهة البشر، ويعتبر الكتاب المقدس سجلاً عن إعلانات الله المتكررة التي يعلن فيها عن نفسه للإنسان على مدى العصور والأجيال. 

كما أن الطابع الإلهي للكتاب المقدس يمكن إدراكه من اوجه كثيرة متعددة ويكفى أن نقارن على سبيل المثال بين تعاليمه وأية تعاليم اخرى، فما أوسع الفارق بين آداب الشرق القديم وبين الكتاب المقدس. 


بعض الأسانيد لبعض الأنبياء تكشف عن تقدير عظيم لما تكلم به الأنبياء الأوائل 
- فالرب تكلم إلى دانيال من خلال كلمات إرميا (قارن دا 9:2 مع إر 25:11)، ومثله نجد عزرا يتعرف على إرادة القدير من سفر إرميا (عزرا 1:1) وأيضاً يماثله في ذلك حجي وزكريا (عزرا 5:1). وأقوى العبارات في هذا الشأن نجدها في آخر الأسفار النبوية بالعهد القديم وهو زكريا الذي تكلم عن «الشريعة والكلام الذي أرسل رب الجنود بروحه عن يد الأنبياء الأولين» (زك 7:12). وفي فقرة مماثلة نجدها في آخر الأسفار التاريخية، يكتـب نحمــيا «أنت (الله) احتملتهم سنين كثيرة وأشهدت عليهم بروحـك على يد أنبيائك» (نح 9:30) هذه الأمثلة تؤكد الاعتبار العظيم الذي يكنِّه الأنبياء الـمتـأخــرون عـن من سبقهم، واعتبروا كلماتهم بأنها كلمات الله أرسلت من قِبَل روح الله لمصلحة اسرائيل. 

الشيء المميز لبدايات أسفار الأنبياء  
«هكذا قال الرب» وكذلك التعبيرات المشابهة التي توجد في أجزاء كثيرة من العهد القديم مكررة مئات المرات.( 

مثلاً نجد إشعياء يعلن: «اسمعي أيتها السموات واصغي أيتها الأرض لأن الرب يتكلم» (إش 1:2). 
ويعلن إرميا «ثم صارت كلمة الرب إليّ قائلاً...» (إر 1:11). 
وفي حزقيال نقرأ «صار كلام الرب إلى حزقيال...» (حز 1:3) 
وهناك كلمات مشابهة نجدها في أسفار الاثنى عشر نبياً الصغار (انظر هوشع 1:1-2، يوئيل 1:1). 

كذا فإن أسفار الأنبياء التي تم اعتبارها من «الكتابات» وانفصلت عن باقي أسفار الأنبياء، إلا أنها يطبق عليها كل التأكيدات الخاصة بأسفار الأنبياء. 
وحتى المزامير (جزء من الكتابات) والتي أشار إليها يسوع بأن لها دلالة نبوية (لو 24:44) كانت أيضاً ضمن الشريعة والأنبياء، وقال عنها يسوع بأنها تحتوي على «جميع ما هو مكتوب» (لو 24: 7). 

الأنبياء كانوا صوت الله ليس بسبب ما قالوه فقط لكن أيضاً بسبب ما كتبوه. 
أمر الرب موسى «اكتب هذه الكلمات» (خر 34:27). وأمر الله إرميا أن «خذ لنفسك دَرجاً آخر واكتب فيه كل الكلام الأول الذي كان في الدَرج الأول» (إر 36:28). ويشهد إشعياء بأن الرب قال له «خذ لنفسك لوحاً كبيراً واكتب عليه» (إش 8:1) ومرة أخرى قال له «تعال الآن اكتب هذا عندهم على لوح وارسمه في سفر ليكون لزمن آت للأبد إلى الدهور» (إش 30:8). ومن أمر مماثل لحبقوق «اكتب الرؤيا وانقشها على الألواح لكي يركض قارئها. لأن الرؤية بعد إلى الميعاد وفي النهاية تتكلم ولا تكذب» (حب 2:2و3). *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 مارس 2012)

*الله تكلم بأنواع وطرق كثيرة
يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس أن الله عندما خلق الإنسان لم يقصد أن يتركه لحال سبيله، بل إذ كان يحب الإنسان، فقد قصد أن تكون له شركة معه. فمحبة الله للإنسان لم تكن وليدة الزمان، لكنها أزلية. نحن نعرف أن الله أزلي ولا يتغير، وعليه فهو لم يكن في البداية مشغولاً عنا ثم أخيراً فكر فينا، بل هو منذ البداية يحبنا. ومن سفر التكوين 2،3 نفهم أن الله بعد خلقه للإنسان كان يأتي إليه ويتمشى معه، يتكلم إليه ويسمعه، كان بينهما أخذ وعطاء، مودة وشـركة . لقد ميز الله الإنسان عن باقي الخلائق بأن جعله عاقلاً ناطقاً؛ عاقلاً يستقبل كلامه ويفهمه، ناطقاً يتكلم مع الله، وهذا ما يميز الإنسان عن الحيوان
هذا ما كانه الإنسان فى البداية يوم خلقه الله. ثم دخلت الخطية (تك3) التي أفسدت كل شئ، فتمت كلمات إشعياء النبي « آثامكم صارت فاصلة بينكم وبين إلهكم » (إش59: 2). وبعد السقوط، عندما جاء الرب كالعادة للإنسان، اختبأ آدم وامرأته خلف أشجار الجنة، لأن الخطية قطعت العلاقـة بين الإنسان والله. لكن الله لم يترك الإنسان، بل أتى إليه مقدِماً الإعلان العظيم عن نسل المرأة الذي يسحق رأس الحية. وهذا معناه أن الله لم يترك الإنسان بعد السقوط يتوه في الظـلام، بل زوده بنور الإعـلان العظيم عن المسيح « نسل المرأة ». ثم في تكوين 4 نرى تعامل الله مع الإنسان المطرود خارج الجنة وكيف « بالإيمان قدم هابيل لله ذبيحـة أفضل من قايين » (عب11: 4). بل ولقد تكلم الله أيضا إلى قايين ليقوده إلى الطريق الصحيح المقبول عند الله. كل هذا يبرهن على أن الله اتصـل بالإنسان منذ البداية. ويختم نفس الأصحاح (تك4) بعبارة « حينئذ ابتُدِئ أن يُدعى باسـم الرب »؛ أي أنه كانت هناك شهادة لله على الأرض ابتداء من أنوش بن شيث الذي ولدته حواء عوضاً عن هابيل.
ثم يأتي الأصحاح الخامس من سفر التكوين لنرى كيف دعم الله الشهادة الشفهية بالأعمار الطويلة. ففي هذه الحقبة من الزمان، ولم يكن فن الكتابة قد اختُرع بعد، كانت الشهادة لله تنتقل من السلف إلى الخلف شفاهة، والرب قصد أن يطيل في عمر البشر لدعم هذه الشهادة، حتى أن متوشالح الذي مات في سنة الطوفان، بعد الخليقة بمدة 1656 عاماً، عـاصر آدم نفسه مدة 143 سنة!
ولكن الإنسان بعد الطوفان بفترة وجيزة تهور في مأساة الوثنية، فلم تعد المشكـلة هي إبعاد الله وكلامه عن فكر الإنسان كما كان فى العالم القديم؛ عالم ما قبل الطوفان، بل إن الإنسان في هذه الحقبة استبدل حق الله بالكذب، فاستلزم أن يكون لله شعب يحافـظ على الشهادة له، فاختار الله إبراهيم وعائلته الذي قال له « هل أخفي عن إبراهيم ما أنا فاعله، وإبراهيم يكون أمة كبيرة وقوية… لأني عرفته لكي يوصى بنيه وبيته من بعده أن يحفظوا طريق الرب » (تك18: 17-19). ولما تكوّن هذا الشعب الذي اختاره الرب، وفي نفس الوقت قصرت أيام سني الإنسان إلى طولها الحالي، وكان موسى هو الإناء المستخدم من الله لإعلان هذا الأمر (مز 90: 10)، كان هو نفسه الإناء المستخدم لكتابة الأسفار الأولى للكتاب المقدس.
الكلمة المكتوبة
رغم أن الله لم يترك نفسه قط بدون شاهد (أع 14: 17)، ورغـم أن الشهادة لله كانت في البداية شفاهية – كما رأينا – فقد أتى الوقت الذي أصبح ينبغي أن يكون فيه لله شهادة مكتوبة.
وهناك عدة مميزات للشهادة المكتوبة عن الشهادة الشفاهية:
1- حفظها من الفساد والتلف: بالإضافة عليها أو الحذف منهـا أو التبديل فيها. فطالما أن الوثنية دخلت، ومن ورائها الشيطان بقدرته الفائقة على التزوير (كما اتضح من تجربته لحواء في الجنة – تك3)، أصبح لازماً أن يكون لله شهادة مكتوبة.
2- حفظها من النسيان: وهو الغرض الذي ذكره الرب في أول إشارة إلى كتابة كلامه بالوحي «فقال الرب لموسى اكتب هذا تذكاراً في الكتـاب وضعه في مسامع يشوع» (خر17: 14 انظر أيضاً يش1: 8).
3- نقلها من جيل إلى جيل: فعندما تكتب الشهـادة لا تكون مقتصرة على عمر الإنسان الذي أوحى الله إليه بها، لا سيما بعد أن قصرت الأعمار (2بط1: 14،15، 1كو10: 11).
4- لنشرها في كل مكان: فلا تقتصر على ظروف من يتلقى الوحي؛ من مرض أو شيخوخة أو حتى سجن (إر 36: 5،انظر أيضا إر 32: 2، 3، 33: 1، 39: 15،…)، بل يمكنها الانتشار في كل العالم (انظر كو4: 16).
وعندما أعطى الله كلمته مكتوبة حرص على أن يوضح أهمية تلك الكلمة؛ فهو أولاً طلب حفظها في أهم بقعة في كل الأرض « خذوا كتاب التوراة هذا وضعوه بجانب تابوت عهد الرب إلهكم » (تث31: 26) « فكتبت علـى اللوحين مثل الكتابة الأولى الكلمات العشر التي كلمكـم بها الرب . . . ووضعت اللوحين في التابوت الذي صنعت فكانا هناك كما أمرني الرب » (تث10: 4،5). فلقد وُضعت « الشهادة » داخل « تابوت الشهادة » في « خيمة الشهادة ». لاق بالمرنم أن يقول فيما بعد « أنت أوصيت بوصاياك أن تُحفظ تماماً» (مز119: 4).
وكتابنا المقدس لم يهبط من السماء دفعة واحدة، بل لقد استغرقت كتابته فترة زمنية نحو1600 سنة، وفى خلال هذه السنين كان الكتاب ينمو شيئا فشيئاً. الكتاب إذاً كائن حي؛ بدأ صغيراً، ومع ذلك كان كاملاً وفيه حياة. ولما نما ظل كاملاً وظلت فيه الحياة.
والكتاب في مولده ونموه يذكرنا بمولد الفجر وشـروق الشمس، ثم ازدياد نورها إلى أن تصل إلى أوج النور عندما تتوسط الشمس كبد السماء، ولا شئ يختفي من حرها.
لقد عامل الله البشرية في طفولتها كما نتعامل مع الطفل في روضة الأطفال. فالأطفال في سني الروضة يتعلمون الأبجدية وشيئاً من الدروس الأولية البسيطة؛ إننا طبعاً لا نعلمهم الخرافات،بل ...
ما هو صحيح، لكن على قدر مستواهم البسيط. ثم مع نمو الطفل، تكبر معارفه؛ وعندها نحنلا نقوم بتصحيح ما تعوعندما نقرأ في سفر المزامير؛ المزمور التاسع عشـر مثلاً، كان ما يقرب من ثلثي أسفار الكتاب المقدس لم يُكتب بعد، فإننا نجد كيف كان داود يُقـدِّر الكتاب الذي بين يديه ويعتبره وحي الله الكامل، المحيى، والحق (ع7-9).
كتاب الله
هو الكتاب المقدس. إنه رسالة الله إلي الإنسان، لا رسالة الإنسان إلى أخيه الإنسان. السماء والأرض تزولان، وهذا الكتاب لا يزول (مت24: 35). تنحل العناصر محترقة، وتحترق الأرض والمصنوعات التي فيها، وأما كلمة الرب فتثبت إلى الأبد (2بط3: 10، 1بط1: 25). ومع أنه أقدم كتاب عرفته البشرية، ولكنه لا يبلى ولا يتغير. لقد مرت عليه ألوف السنين ومع ذلك فهو لا يحتاج إلى تحديث ولا إلى تنقيح. هو كتاب لا يشيخ ولا يهرم، بل كالنسر يجدد شبابه دائماً. إنه كتاب كل العصور، فلا يوجد كتاب نظيره لا زال البشر يقرؤونه بشغف ولذة وخشوع، ويجدون فيه دائما شيئاً جديداً، مما يبرهن على أن صاحبه هو الله الأزلي الأبدي. ولا زال هو موضع احـترام الملايين الذين آمنوا به فصار لهم نبراساً وهدى، صحح أخطاءهم، وقوّم اعوجاجهم، وأرشدهم إلى الطريق الأبدي.
يتكون هذا الكتاب من قسمـين رئيسيين؛ العهد القديم والعهد الجديد. كل صور ورموز وطقوس العهد القديم تتجاوب مع الشخص المحوري في العهد الجديد بصورة فائقة، لا يمكن أن تكون من صنع إنسان كائن من كان.
هو أكثر جدا من مجرد كتاب، إنه مكتبة تضمنت أسفاراً من شتى البلاد ثم جُمعت معاً فإذا هي كتاب واحد. فيه تاريخ وفيه نبوة، فيه قصة وفيه رسالة، فيه شعر وفيه شريعة، لكن النبوة فيه صادقة ودقيقة مثل التاريخ، والقصة مملوءة بالتعاليم مثل الرسالة، والشعر يعبر عن فكر الله مثل الشريعة.
نعم ما أسعد البشر بهذا الكتاب؛ فهو يضفي على القصور بهجـة وعلى الأكواخ نوراً وسعادة. يصلح للمتعلم ولغير المتعلم، وفيه يجد الإنسان حاجته في المعرفة عن الله، وعن نفسه، عن التاريخ وعن المستقبل، عن الخلاص وعن الثواب والعقاب.
ثم إنه كتاب الأجيال كلها، إذ لا توجد قصص ملذة للصغـار مثل قصص الكتاب المقدس، ولا نصائح أنفع للشباب من نصائح الكتاب المقدس، ولا رفيق للرجال أو أنيس للشيوخ أعظم أو ألذ من الكتاب المقدس. بل إنه كتاب كل الأوقات والظروف والأحوال. الكتاب الذي يفوق الكتب جميعا سـداً لحاجات النفس البشرية.
هذا هو كتاب الله العجيب الذي لم يترك شيئاً من الأمور إلا وحدثنا عنه. حدثنا عن الأزلية والأبدية، وعن الحياة اليومية. حدثنا عن الخوف والسلام، عن الحب والحسد، عن هيكل الله وبيوت الأوثان. وفيه نسمع أصوات الحرب وترانيم السلام، صرخات المجاعة وأناشيد الحصاد. نلتقي فيه بالملوك والكهنة، بالرعاة والجنود. نشاهد فيه مناظر في الأرض ومناظر في البحر، مدناً وقرى، جبالاً وودياناً. لكن الأجمل من ذلك أننا من خلال هذا كله – كما سنري فيما بعد – نستطيع أن نستمع إلي صوت الله متكلماً إلينا.
إنك إذا أمسكت به سرعان ما تجده قد أمسك بك.  هذا الكتاب الذي كُتبت أسفاره الأولى بواسطة موسى من قبل 3500 سنة ، أي نحو عام1500 ق. م.
.
أولاً : هو أقدم كتاب في العالم – فلا يوجد اليوم كتاب بقدم 
ثانياً: أطول فترة كتابة – فهناك أشخاص عملوا مراجع قيمة استغرقت منهم عشرات السنين، لكن لا يوجد كتاب قط استغرق ما استغرقه الكتاب المقدس لكي يُكتب، فلقد كتب على مدى 1600 سنة.
ثالثاً: أكبر عدد مخطوطات – فإن عـدد المخطوطات القديمة للكتاب المقدس هو 24600 مخطوط، وهو يمثل أكبر عدد مخطوطات قديمة لأي كتاب قديم، والكتاب الذي يليه في كثرة عدد مخطوطـاته هو إلياذة هوميروس وعدد مخطوطاتها هو فقط 643 (ستمائة وثلاثة وأربعون)!!
رابعاً: أول كتاب تُرجم في العالم – لم يسبقه في ذلك أي كتاب على الإطلاق، إذ تُرجم العهد القديم من العبرية إلى اليونانية نحو عام 282 ق. م، كما سنشرح ذلك بأكثر تفصيل في الفصل السادس.
خامساً: أغلى مخطوط في العالم – عندما عرضت حكومة روسيا الشيوعية المخطوط السينائى – الذي سنتحدث عنه في الفصل الخامس – للبيع، اشترته الحكومة البريطانية بمبلغ 510 ألف دولار أمريكي ، وهو يمثل أعلى مبلغ يدفع في أي مخطوط على الإطلاق حتى ذلك التاريخ.
سادساً: أول كتاب طبع بأسلوب الطباعة الحديثة، عندما قام جوتنبرج مخترع ماكينة الطباعة بألمانيا بطبع مائة وعشرين نسخة منه (الفولجـاتا) على الورق وكان ذلك في أواخر القرن الخامس عشر.
سابعاً: أكبر عدد ترجمات – فلقد تُرجـم حتى الآن؛ كله أو أحد أجزائه إلى نحو 1946 لغة ولهجة، بل إن بعض هذه اللغات التي تُرجـم إليها الكتاب ليس لها كتابة إلا الكتاب المقدس. والكتاب الذي يليه هو أعمال لينين، الذي تُرجِم إلى أكثر قليلا من مائتي لغة فقط.
ثامناً: أعلى معدل توزيع في العالم – لقد كان الكتاب المقدس ولا يزال أوسع الكتب انتشاراً، إذ يطبع ويوزع من هذا الكتاب نحو 150 مليون نسخة سنوياً، أي نحو 5 نسخ في كل ثانية من ثواني الليل والنهار.
بالإضافة إلى كل ما سبق فقد كان أول تلغراف فى العالم آية من آيات الكتاب المقدس، عندما أرسل البروفيسور مورس مخترع التلغراف أول إشـارة تلغرافية فى 24 مايو سنة 1844 نصها « ما فعل الله » (وهي الآية الواردة في سفر العدد23: 23).
كما أنه يمثل أطول تلغراف في العالم، حيث تم إرسال العهد الجديد كله في تلغراف طويل من نيويورك إلى شيكاجو عندما ظهرت ترجمة الملك جيمس المنقحة Revised Version في مايو عام 1881.
كما كان أول كتاب يسافر إلى الفضاء الخارجي إذ حُمل مصوراً على ميكروفيلم. كما أن أول آية من آياته قُرِئت على سطح القمر، عندما قال رائد الفضاء الأمريكي وهو هناك « في البدء خلق الله السماوات والأرض ».
الكتاب المقدس بالإضافة إلى ما سبق هو الكتـاب الأول من حيث الإعجاب به. فمنذ عصر الرسل وحتى اليوم نشاهد نهراً متدفقاً لا ينقطع من الأدب الذي أوحى به الكتاب المقدس؛ من فهارس وقواميس وموسوعات وأطالس ومعاجم وجغرافية وعلم آثار الكتاب، بالإضافة إلى ما لا يحصى من الكتب اللاهوتية والتربية المسيحية والترانيم التعبدية، وسير القديسين وتاريخ الكنيسة والكتابات التأملية والتفاسير إلى غير ذلك من المؤلفـات ما يعسر على الحصر.
لكنه أهم من كل ذلك هو الكتاب الوحيد الذي يعطي تاريخاً متصـلاً للبشرية من آدم إلى يومنا الحاضر. وهو الكتاب الوحيد الذي عندما يذكر التاريخ القديم لا يذكره كمجرد قصة بل نرى فيه غرضاً إلهياً في هذا التاريخ. كما أنه هو الكتاب الوحيد الذي يحتوي على نبوات مفصلة بصـورة عجيبة، تمت ولا زالت تتم بكل دقة. ثم إنه الكتاب الذي يقدم أسمى روحيات، وأرقى أدبيات عرفها بنو البشر. وأخيراً وليس آخراً؛ هو الكتاب الوحيد الذي يقنع الإنسان بخطئه، من ثم يقوده إلى الشخص الوحيد الذي بوسعه أن يحرر من الخطية.
نعم هو الكتاب الوحيد الذي يشير لنا إلى الشخص الوحيد. فكما أن المسيح ليس له في كل الكون نظير، هكذا كتاب الله ليس له نظير. في مزمور 40 نقرأ « بدرج الكتاب مكتوب عني » (ع7). ترى من هو هذا الشخص المتكلم هنا؟ وإلى أي كتـاب هو يشير؟ إنه الشخص الفريد ويشير إلى الكتاب الفريد. فالمتكلم هو المسيح ابن الله، والكتاب هو الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله. الشخص هو الكلمة المتجسد، والكتاب هو الكلمة المكتوبة.
إننا في الكتاب المقدس نلتقي بذاك « الذي كتب عنه موسى في الناموس والأنبياء يسوع ابن يوسف الذي من الناصرة » (يو1: 45). فأينما قرأنا في الكتاب نجد المسيح. الكلمة المكتوبة تقدملنا الكلمة الحي الأزلي. وإن كنت مشتاقاً أنتعرف هذا الشخص الفريد أو هذا الكتاب الفـريد فإننا ندعوك إلي الكتاب المقدس قائلين لك كما قال فيلبس لنثنائيل في يوحنا1: 46
الكتاب المقدس, كلمة الله
لأن كلمة الله حية وفعالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذى حدين وخارقة إلى مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ(عبرانيين 4: 12)


فالكتاب المقدس هو الكلمة المكتوبة، والمسـيح هو الكلمة المتجسد. 
هناك مشابهة قوية بين إيماننا بالوحي، وإيماننا بالتجسد. الطبيعتان (الطبيعة الإلهية والإنسانية) ظاهرتان في الواحد، والصوتان (صوت الله وصوت الإنسان) يُسمعان في الآخر.
سَلْ أي مؤمن حقيقي؛ من هو المسيح؟ والإجابة على ذلك واضحة من قول الرسول بولس « وبالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد » (1تي3: 16). 
لما سألت المطوبة مريم سؤال الدهشة: كيف أحبل وألد ابناً وأنا عذراء؟ أجابها المـلاك « الروح القدس يحل عليك، وقوة العلي تظللك، فلذلك القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله » (لو1: 35). وكما أتى الروح القدس إلى بطن المطوبة العذراء مريم، وأنـتج فيها هذا الشئ القدوس المولود منها، هكذا أيضاً أتى الروح القدس إلى عقل بل وكيان موسى وداود وإشعياء وباقي كتبة الوحي؛ لقد ظللتهم قـوة العلي، ولذلك فإن الشيء المقدس الذي أنتجوه من عقولـهم وكتبوه بأقلامهم ودونوه بلغتهم؛ يدعى كلمة الله.
بالنسبة للمسيح كان هناك إناء بشري هو العذراء مريم؛ تكوّن ناسوت المسيح في بطنها، لكن الروح القدس حل عليها وقوة العلي ظللتها، فنتج المسيح الخـالي من الخطية. وبالنسبة للكتاب المقدس هناك أواني بشرية، لكن الروح القدس هيمن تماماً عليهم (2بط1: 21)، فنتج الكتاب المقدس الخالي من الخطأ.
بناء على ما سبق يمكن القول: كما أن شخص المسيح له طبيعتان؛ الطبيعة الناسوتية، والطبيعة اللاهوتية؛ 
عنصر بشرى استمده من المطوبة مريم، وعنصر إلهي بالروح القدس، هكذا أيضاً الكتاب المقدس يتكون من عنصر بشري مستمد من كتبة الوحي؛ علمهم واختباراتهم ولغتهم… إلخ وعنصر إلهي من الروح القدس، ونتيجة لذلك فإنه كما كان المسيح كلمة الله المتجسد خاليـاً من الخطية، هكذا كلمة الله الموحى بها خالية من الخطأ. إن بشرية الرب يسوع المسيح هي مثل بشريتنا تماماً في كل شئ ماخلا الخطية، وبشرية الكتاب هى مثل كل الكتب ما خلا الخطأ.
العنصران: الإلهي والبشرى
لا مجال للقول إذاً أنه إن كان المسيح هو الله فكيف يكون إنساناً، أو إن كان هو إنساناً فكيف يكون الله. 
وبالمثل لا مجال للقول إذا كان الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله فكيف يكون قد كتبه إنسان، ولا إن كان قد كتبه البشر فكيف يكون كلام الله. وإنجيل لوقا الأصحاح الأول يحدثنا عن العنصرين في المسيح (ع35،42)، كما حدثنا أيضا في فاتحته عن العنصرين في الوحي. ونحن كما نؤمن بالحقيقة الأولى، نؤمن أيضاً بالحقيقة الثانية. وسوف نعود في الفصل التالـي إلى هذه النقطة الهامة
التشابه بين الكلمة المكتوبة والكلمة المتجسد
1- السرمدية: فالمسيح أزلي (يو1:1)، والكلمة المكتوبة تعلن لنا أشياء سبق الله فعينها قبل الدهور لمجدنا (1كو2: 7-10). والمسيح أبدي (رو9: 5) وكذلك أيضاً الكلمة المكتوبة (مز119: 89، 1بط1: 25).
2- التكوين: لقد تكون المسيح بالروح القدس « هيأت لى جسداً » (عب10: 5، انظـر أيضاً لو1: 35)، ونفس الأمر يقال عن الكلمة المكتوبة، فلقد « تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس » (2بط1: 21).
3- البشرية: فالله الساكن فى نور لا يدنى منه، أصبح قريباً من الإنسان فى شخص المسيح، ووصل إلى أبسط البشر إذ أخذ صورة عبد صـائراً فى شبه الناس ووضع نفسه، وهكذا أيضاً أفكار الله التي لا تُفحَص كُتبت في لغة بشرية يستطيع أبسط البشر أن يقرأها ويفهمها (يو5: 39).
4- النمو: بدأ المسيح جسداً صغيراً ثم أخـذ ينمو شيئاً فشيئاً (لو2: 40)، وهكذا أيضاً الكتاب؛ بدأ صغيراً ثم أخذ ينمو.
5- الاتساع: قبل الصليب كان المسيح محدوداً بالجسد، داخل حدود اليهودية، لكن بعد الموت والقيامة ملأ الكل، وأومن به فى العالم (أف4: 10، 1تى 3: 16). وكذلك أيضاً الكتاب، فكان أولاً كتاباً يهودياً، وبعد حلول الروح القدس انتشر فى كل العالم، وتُرجم إلى كل اللغات.
6- العصمة : فالمسيح عندما تجسد أشبهنـا فى كل شئ ما عدا الخطية، والكتاب المقدس هو كتاب مثل باقى الكتب ما خلا الخطأ.
7- العنصران: يحتوى شخص المسيح على العنصر الإلهـي والعنصر البشرى، فهو إله كامل وهو إنسان كامل، إنه إنسان لكنه كلى العلم وكلى القدرة، وهكذا الكتاب أيضاً كامل يرد النفس (مز19: 8) وكلمة الله حية وفعالة (عب4: 12).
8- السلطان: المسيح كان يتكلم بسلطان وليس كالكتبة (مر1: 22، مت7: 29) ولم يتكلم قط إنسان هكذا مثله (يو7: 46) وهكذا الكتاب المقدس له سلطانه على القلوب والضمائر (2مل22: 11).
9- التحدي: لا تقدر أن تقف من المسيح موقف الحياد؛ كثيرون يرفضون المسيح، لأن أعمالهم شريرة (يو3: 19) كما أن الكثيرين يقدرونه فوق كل شخص آخر ويؤمـنون به بكل قلوبهم. وهكذا الكتاب المقدس، يرفضه الكثيرون لأن أعمالهم شريرة، ويقدره الآخرون فوق أى كتاب آخر، ويعظمونه كعظمة اسم الله ذاته (مز138: 2)
10- النصرة: اضطُهد المسيح حتى الموت لكنه غلب الموت وقام من القبر. والكتاب المقدس حاولوا إبادته بكل الوسائل؛ ظنوا أنهم مشوا في جنازته، لكنه لازال كتاباً حياً ويهب الحياة.
11- الإعـلان: المسيح يعلن نفسه لمن يؤمن به (يو9: 35-38) والكتاب المقدس لن يفهمه سوى من يؤمن به (1كو1: 18، 2: 14، 2كو3: 14-16، 4: 3،4).
12- التأثير: المسيح يخرج من فمه سيف ماض ذو حدين (رؤ1: 16، 2: 12، 16، 19: 15)، وكذلك يُشبّه أيضا الكتاب المقدس بالسيف (عب4: 12، أف6: 17).
13- التطهير والاغتسال: كلاهما يطهر الحياة (تى2: 14، يو13: 8، 1بط1: 22، أف5: 26)
14- كلاهما يقدس: المسيح هو الذي قدّسنا (عب2: 11، 13: 12)، وكذلك الكلمة المكتوبة (يو17: 17).
15- كلاهما الحق: فلقد قال المسيح عن نفسه « أنـا هو الطريق والحق والحياة » (يو14: 6) وهكذا كلمة الله هي الحق (يو17: 17، مز119: 142).
16- كلاهما الحيـاة: فلقد قال المسيح « أنا هو … الحياة » (يو11: 25، 14: 6)، وهكذا أيضا الكلمة المكتوبة (1بط1: 23، يو6: 63، 68).
17- الخبز للجائع: المسيح قال عن نفسه « أنا هو خبز الحياة » (يو6: 35،48)، والكتاب المقدس هو أيضا خبز (مت4: 4).
18- النور للأعمى: قال المسيح « أنا هو نور العالم » (يو8: 12)، والكلمة المكتوبة هي أيضا نور (مز119: 105).
19- كلاهما يخلص ويدين: فالمسيح يخلص الخاطئ التائب وهو الديان للرافضين (أع4: 12، 10: 42)، والكتاب أيضا يخلص (2تى3: 15، 1كو15: 2) ويدين (يو12: 48).
20- كلاهما يشهد للآخر: فالمسيح شهد باستمرار للكلمة المكتوبة؛ لوحيها وسلطانها، والكلمة تشهد باستمرار للمسيح، فهو موضوعها (1بط1: 10-12، لو24: 27، 44).
إن الذين يعتبرون المسيح هو المخلص الوحيد هم أنفسهم الذين يعتبرون الكتاب المقدس هو المرجع النهائى والفريد، وكذلك الذين لم يكتفـوا بالمسيح فى أمر خلاصهم، فإنهم أيضا لم يكتفوا بالكتاب كمرجعهم النهائى. أما نحن فإننا بسرور نقبل الأول كأساس الخلاص الكامل، والثاني كمصدر التعليم النهائي. فالمسيح بالنسبة لنا هو المخلص وليس سواه (أع4: 12)، وكتابه مرجعنا للتعليم وليس غيره.
ليس معنى ذلك أننا نجعل الكتاب المقدس هدفاً لسجودنا، أو موضوع عبادتنا، كلا فليس إلى جوار المسيح مخلص أو رب. إن الكتاب المقدس هو فقط الوسيلة الإلهية التي سُرَّ الله أن يستخدمها لكيما يعلن لنا عن شخصه ويقودنا بهذا الأسلوب إليه. ومع أننا نحترم كلمة الله وننحني باحترام أمام كلامه، لكننا لا نعبد سوى الله الآب والابن والروح القدس.
سلطان الكتاب المقدس، وقوة تأثيره
أشرنا فيما سبق إلى المشابهة بين الكلمة الحي المتجسد؛ ربنا يسوع المسيح في تأثيره العجيب، وبين تأثير الكلمة المكتوبة بالوحي. والواقع إن الكتاب المقدس كأنه يشير إلى الأعمال العظيمة التي عملها فى الإنسانية مما نسمعه وننظره ويقول نفس ما قاله المسيح مرة لرسل يوحنا المعمدان « اذهبا وأخبرا . . . بما تسمعان وتنظـران؛ العمى يبصرون، والعرج يمشون، والبرص يطهرون، والصم يسمعون، والموتى يقومون، والمساكين يبشرون. وطوبى لمن لا يعثر فيَّ » (مت 11: 4-6).
بل ويستطيع المؤمن أن يشير إلى كتاب الكتب هذا قائلاً ما قالته السـامرية عن المسيح: هلموا انظروا (كتاباً) قال لى كل ما (نويت)، أليس هذا كتاب الله؟!
يقول الرسول « لأن كلمة الله حية وفعالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذي حدين، وخارقة إلى مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ ومميزة أفكـار القلب ونياته » (عب4: 12).
حقيقة لا تقبل الجدل أنه لا يوجد فى كل العالم كتاب مثل الكتـاب المقدس له من الأعداء ومن المحبين العدد الذي لا يُحصى من الملايين!! لماذا يعادونه ويكرهونه؟! لأنه الحق – لو لم يكن قد وصل إلى ضمائرهم وبكتّهم ما كانت لهم حاجة إلى إجهاد أنفسهم في مقاومته، فكما قال رجل الله داربى “الناس لا يسلحون أنفسهم ضد القش بل ضد السيف الماضي الذي يرتعبون من مضاء حديه”.
وإلى أي حد يحبونه؟ إلى الحد الذي جعل الآلاف من المؤمنين تضحي بكل شيء حتى الحياة من أجله. إن من يقرأ التاريخ يقف بإعجاب خشوعي أمام العديد من الرجال والنساء على مر الأجيال والقـرون، الذين جُـلِدوا أو نُشِروا أو أُحرِقوا أو ماتوا بالجوع أو الصلب لسبب إيمانهم بأن الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب الله.
منذ إن الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب الكتب لأنه هو كلمة الله. ومع بطرس يقول كل مؤمن للرب يسوع:
« يا رب إلى من نذهب؟ كلام الحياة الأبدية عندك!!» (يو 6: 68).
الــوحـــي ومعناه
الوحي هو هيمنة الله على أواني الوحي البشرية حتى أنه استخدم شخصياتهم المستقلة، فأنشأوا الإعلان الإلهي للبشر، بدون أدنى خطأ، وسجلوه في كلمات المخطوطات الأصلية
…تشارلز رايري
تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس(2بطرس 1: 21)


ما هو الوحي؟
فهمنا من الفصل الأول أن الكتاب المقدس هو إعلان الله، وأنه الإعلان الوحيد الذى منه حصلنا على المعلومات الإلهية، وبدونه ما كنا نعرف أي شـئ عن خلاص النفس ولا عن الأبدية ولا عن الله. ولقد أصاب واحد عندما قال إن فلاحاً بسيطاً يقرأ الكتاب المقدس وهو سائر خلف محراثه يستطيع أن يعرف عن الله أكثر مما يعرف العالم فى مختبره، أو حتى أستاذ اللاهوت إذا كان ينكر وحي الكتاب المقدس.
الكتاب المقدس هو وحي الله. ومع أن تعبير «وحي الكتاب المقدس» ليس تعبيراً كتابياً بحصر اللفظ؛ إلا أن مضمونه واضح كل الوضـوح في الكتاب المقدس كله. ولقد نشأ هذا التعبير من قول الرسول بولس « كـل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله » (2 تي 3: 16). هذه الكلمة «موحى به من الله » لم ترد سوى فى هذا النص، لكن هذه المرة الفريدة، مليئة بالمعاني الغنية والمباركة. فهي باليونانية؛ لغة العهد الجديد الأصلية «ثيوبنوستوس»- وتعنى حرفياً؛ نفَس أو نسمة الله. فالكتاب المقدس هو إذاً أنفاس الله أرسلها إلى أواني الوحي. قديماً نفخ الله في أنف الإنسان نسمة حياة « فصار آدم نفساً حية » (تك 2: 7)، أما الكتاب المقدس فهو ذات أنفاس الله، وهو لذلك كتاب يهب الحياة الروحية، كقول الـرب له المجد للتلاميذ « الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة » وكرد بطرس عليه « يارب إلى من نذهب؟ كلام الحياة الأبدية عندك » (يو 6 : 63، 68).
عرف “وبستر” الوحي كالآتي: “هو تأثير روح الله الفائق للطبيعة على الفكر البشرى، به تأهل الأنبياء والرسل والكتبة المقدسون لأن يقدموا الحق الإلهي بدون أى مزيج من الخطأ”. ويوضح الرسول بطرس أن الأنبياء، أواني الوحي، أثناء كتاباتهم المقدسة كانوا تحت تأثير سلطان الروح القدس فيما كتبوا، ليس فقط مسترشدين به، بل أيضاً مسوقين منه (2بط 1: 21). علق على هذا وليم كلي بأن الله استخدم أناس الله كالعربات لتحمل إلينا قصده من إعطاء كلمته. فوظّف عقولهم وقلوبهم، لغتهم وأسلوبهم، لكنه أوصل إلينا بها حكمته في إتمام قصده بصورة تسمو فوق الأداة المستخدمة، وبمعزل تام عن أدنى خطأ.
طريقة الوحي
 يقول الرسول بولس « كما هو مكتوب ما لم تر عين ولم تسمع أذن ولم يخطر على بال إنسان ما أعده الله للذين يحبونه، فأعلنه الله لنا نحن بروحه، لأن الروح يفحص كل شئ حتى أعماق الله.
 لأن من مِن الناس يعرف أمور الإنسان إلا روح الإنسان الذي فيه، هكذا أيضاً أمور الله لا يعرفها أحد إلا روح الله. ونحن لم نأخذ روح العالم بل الروح الذي من الله لنعرف الأشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله، التي نتكلم بها أيضاً لا بأقوال تعلمها حكمة إنسانية، بل بما يعلمه الروح القدس، قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات. ولكن الإنسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله لأنه عنده جهالة. ولا يقدر أن يعرفه (يعرف هذه الأمور) لأنه إنما يُحكَم فيه (فى هذه الأمور) روحياً. وأما الروحي فيحكم في كل شئ وهو لا يحكم فيه من أحد» (1كو2: 9-15).
في هذا الفصل الهام يذكر الرسول بولس ثلاثة أمور هي:
أولاً : الإعلان؛ حيث أعلن روح الله القدوس لكتبة الوحي أفكار الله العجيبة. فهذه الأمور – كما فهمنا – هى ما لم تر عين ولا سمعت أذن ولا خطرت على بال إنسان، لكن روح الله القدوس – الذي يفحص كل شئ حتى أعماق الله – أعلنها لأواني الوحي. ويوضح الرسول في ع11 أن الإمكانية الوحيدة لحصولنا على هذا الإعلان هو روح الله. هذه هي الخطوة الأولى فى موضوعنا؛ أعنى الإعلان.
ثانياً : الوحي؛ فتحت السيطرة المطلقة والهيمنة الكاملـة من الروح القدس، تمت صياغة ذلك الإعلان بذات أقوال الروح القدس، فتم القول « قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات ». هذه الآية تفسَر في أحيان كثيرة تفسيراً خاطئاً، إنها لا تعنى مقارنين الروحيات بالروحيات، أو مقارنين أقوال الكتاب ببعضها، بل تعني أن الرسل كانوا موصلين الإعلانات المعطاة لهم من الروح القدس بذات العبارات التي يريد الروح القدس أن يستخدمها.
ثالثاً : الإدراك؛ وهذه هى المرحلة الثالثة من قصة وصول أفكار الله إلينا. فبعد أن أُعلن الحق بالروح القدس لرجال اختارهم الله، ثم أوحى الروح القدس إليهم ليوصلوا لنا هذه الأفكار بذات الكلمات التي أملاها عليهم روح الله، فإنه يلزم لإدراك الحق وامتلاكه أن يكون المؤمن في حالة روحية، لأن الإنسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله، ويستحيل عليه قبول وفهم الأمور الإلهية.
هذه الأمور الثلاثة هي إذا كالآتي:
الخطوة الأولى: من الله إلى كاتب الوحي، وفيه يصل إلى ذهن كاتب الوحي ما يريد الله أن يقوله. هذا هو الإعلان.
الخطوة الثانية : من أواني الوحي إلى الرقوق أو الورق. وفيه يكتب النبي ما يريده الله أن يكتبه. وهذا هو الوحي.
الخطوة الثالثة : من الرقوق أو الورق إلى قلب القارئ ، وفيه يتقبل الإنسان الاستنارة من جهة ما يريده الله أن يقوله، وما كتبه الله فى الكتاب. وهذا هو الإدراك
هذه هى الخطوات الثلاث لوصول أفكار الله إلى الإنسان. إنها تشمل المنبع والمجرى والمصب. والكل من عمل روح الله.
وواضح أننا اليوم لسنا في زمن الإعلان أو الوحي، لكننا لا زلنا نحتاج إلى استنارة من روح الله القدوس لنفهم المكتوب (مز119: 18).

الخطوات الثلاث من فكر الله إلى قلب المؤمن
فإن الله لم يتركهم يختارون العبارات. هذا ما أكده الرسول بولس عندما قال « لا بأقوال تعلمها حكمة إنسانية، بل بما (مشيراً إلى الأقوال) يعلمه الروح القدس » (1كو2: 13). وأيضاً قوله عن اليهود إنهم « استؤمنوا (لا على أفكار الله، بل) على أقوال الله » (رو3: 2). وأيضاً ما قاله استفانوس عن موسى إنه « قبل من الله أقوالاً حية ليعطينـا إياها » (أع7: 38). وداود يقول « روح الرب تكلم بي، وكلمته (وليس أفكاره) على لساني » (2صم23: 2)
إننا نتفق مع المصلح الشهير لوثر الذي قال: لم يقل المسيح عن أفكاره إنها روح وحياة، بل « الكلام (أو بالحري ذات الألفاظ) الذي أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة » (يو6: 63).
الوحي اللفظي أو الكلي
: هو تأثير إلهي مباشر يؤثر على ذهن كتبة الوحي، به تأهلوا لأن يقدموا الحق الإلهي بدون أدنى مزيج من الخطأ؛ وبناء عليه فإن الروح القدس أعطى كتبة الوحي لا الأفكار فحسب، بل قادهم قيادة ماهرة في إنشاء العبارات اللازمـة للتعبير الخالي من الخطأ عن هذه الأفكار التي أعلنها لهم.
الإدراك هنا ليس له المركز الأول؛ فقد يكون ذهن النبي مستنيراً إلى حد ما من جهة ما يكتب، أما الوحي فلا يوجد فيه شئ اسمه “إلى حد ما”، بل هو تملُّك كامل من الروح القدس لأواني الوحي، سواء أدرك النبي ما يقول أو لم يدرك. فمع أنه توجد درجات فى الإدراك، إلا أنه لا يوجد درجات في الوحي. لقد كان لدى داود بعض الإدراك، ويوحنا المعمدان كان إدراكه أكبر من داود، ورسـل العهد الجديد كان إدراكهم أكبر من يوحنا المعمدان، أما الوحـي الذي أُعطى لداود، بل وأقول أيضاً الذي أُعطى قبله لبلعام، هو وحي بنفس القدر الذي أُعطى لبولس.
والوحي يجعل النبي يتكلم بغض النظر عن حالته؛ فقد يتكلم دون توقع منه كالنبي الشيخ في بيت إيل (1مل13: 20)، أو دون دراية بما يقول كما حدث مع قيافا (يو11: 51)، أو دون رغبة منه كما حدث مع بلعام (عد23،24)، أو دون إدراك كامل لكل أبعاد ما يقول كما حدث مع معظم أنبيـاء العهد القديم (دا12: 8،9 و 1بط1: 11،12).
ومع أن الوحي عصم الأنبياء من الخطأ، لكنه لم يفقدهم شخصياتهم. إن ظهور شخصياتهم يمثل العنصر البشرى في الوحي، وحفظ الروح القدس لهم من أي خطـأ في التعبير عن أفكاره السامية يمثل العنصر الإلهي. لقد تزود كتبة الوحي بمعونة خاصة من الروح القدس حفظتهم تماماً من الخطأ، دون أن يعنى ذلك أنهم تزودوا بقدرات إدراكية فائقة، فهذه القدرات خاصة بالله مصدر الوحي، لا الأنبياء أواني الوحي.
عن هذا الوحي اللفظي والكامل قال أمير الوعاظ سبرجون: إننا نناضـل لأجل كل كلمة في الكتاب المقدس، ونؤمن بالوحي الحرفـي واللفظي لكل كلمة من كلماته، بل إننا نعتقد أنه لا يمكن أن يكون هناك وحي للكتـاب إذا لم يكن الوحي حرفياً، فلو ضاعت الكلمات فإن المعاني نفسها تضيع.
أمثلة لتوضيح «الوحي اللفظي»
والقصد من تسميته بالوحي اللفظي أن نبرز أهمية الألفاظ، فالألفاظ هامة جداً للتعبير الدقيق عن الفكر، وهي مختارة اختياراً إلهياً لهذا القصد. وهاك بعض الأمثلة التي توضح ذلك.
1- زمن الفعل: ففي محاورة للرب يسوع مع فريق من الصدوقيين (أحد الفرق الدينية على أيام المسيح) الذين ينكرون أمر القيامة، أوضح أن القيامة أمر متضمَّن في الكتب استناداً على قول الله لموسى « أنـا إله إبراهيم وإله إسحق وإله يعقوب ». لقد بنى المسيح تعليمه في هذه الآية على زمن الفعل. فمن قول الرب « أنا إله » بصيغة الحاضر – وليس “أنا كنت إله” (I am, not I was) هذا معناه أنهم أحياء عنده، لأن الله ليس إله أموات (مت22: 31-33). ونفس هذا الأمر نجده أيضاً عندما أعلن الرب يسوع أمام اليهود قائلاً « قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن (وليس أنا كنت) » (يو8: 58). وهذا معناه أنه الله الواجب الوجود.
2- ضمير الملكية (حرف الياء): إذ يسأل الرب يسـوع الفريسيين قائلاً « المسيح ابن من هو؟ » ثم يستطرد قائلاً « فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح رباً قائلا قال الرب لربى اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئاً لقدميك؟ فإن كان داود يدعوه رباً فكيف يكون ابنه؟» (مت 22: 43- 45).
3- المفرد وليس الجمع: يؤكد الرسول بولس تعليماً مبنياً علي لفظ واحد مكتوب بالمفرد لا بالجمع في قوله « أما المواعيد فقيلت في إبراهيم وفى نسله (بالفرد لا الجمع. ثم يوضح قائلاً) لا يقول وفي الأنسال كأنه عن كثيرين، بل كأنه عن واحد (وفي نسلك) الذي هو المسيح » (غل3: 16)
4- كلمة واحدة فقط عليها التركيز: فكلمة واحدة فقط يكون لها مدلول هام يؤثر بقوة في المعنى، وهو ما نجده فى الرسالـة إلى العبرانيين إذ يقتبس الرسول من نبوة حجى 2: 6 ويقول « أما الآن فقد وعـد قائلاً إني مرة أيضاً أزلزل لا الأرض فقط بل السماء أيضاً». ثم يعلق قائلاً « فقوله مرة أيضاً يدل على تغيير الأشياء المتزعزعة كمصنوعة » (عب12: 26،27). ومرة أخرى يقول المسيح لليهود « أليس مكتوباً في ناموسكم أنا قلت إنكـم آلهة. ثم يعلـق قائلاً « إن قال آلهة لأولئك الذين صارت إليهم كلمة الله، ولا يمكن أن يُنقَض المكتوب » (يو 10: 34،35).
من هذا كله يتضح لنـا دقة تعبيرات الكتاب المقدس، بل وأهمية حروفه. وليس الحروف فقط بل النقط أيضاً، ولذلك قال المسيح « لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل» (مت5: 18).
«العنصر البشري»
لقد استخدم الله العنصر البشري في الكتاب المقدس. فالله استخدم لغة البشر لكي يخاطبنا بها، كما استخدم أيضاً عقول كتبة الوحي وأذهانهم وذاكرتهم وعلمهم واختباراتهم ومشاعرهم والظروف المحيطة بهم. ومن هذا الامتزاج بين العنصرين الإلهي والبشري معاً تكونت كلمة الله كما يقول داود « روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته علي لساني » (2صم23: 2). لقد سيطر الله علي العنصر البشري للكاتب مما سمح بظهور الطابع الشخصي لا الخطأ الشخصي.
هذا الأمر نجده واضحاً في فاتحة إنجيل لوقا. فلوقا جمع الوثائق المعتمـدة من شهود العيان وتحقق بنفسه من صحتها، وكان هذا هو العنصر البشرى في المؤرخ المدقق. لكنه عندما قام بالكتابة فإنه لم يكتب من ذاته دون أن يستلم الروح القدس كيانه بأسلوب فائق كي ما يختار الحقائق التي يذكرها وتلك التي لا يذكرها، ولكي يرتبها في نسق معين كيما يخرج منها باستدلالاته واستنتاجاته.
يمكننا تشبيه هذا الامتزاج بين العنصرين الإلهي والبشري بالفنان الذي يعزف علي عدة آلات موسيقية فنسمع أصواتاً مختلفة ولو أن العازف واحد، ومع عظمة العازف فإنه سيتحرك في حدود قدرات الآلة التي بين يديه. هكذا فإن الله الذي كوّن الإنسان وشكّل ظروف بيئته، جهز أيضاً كل واحد من كتبة الوحي، أفـرزه من بطن أمه ودعـاه بنعمته (غل1: 15) ليعزف بواسطته مقطوعته الرائعة. وإني أتساءل: هل كان ممكناً لشخص آخر غير سليمان أن يكتب لنا عن خواء العالم وبطله كما فعل هو في سفر الجامعة؟ إنه لم يكن ناقماً علي العالم إذ لم يُحرَم من شيء مما تحت الشمس، بل تمتع بلذائذ الحياة كلها دون أن يفقد الحكمة؛ وأخيراً سجل لنا اختباره « باطل الأباطيل الكل باطل »، لكن كتابته كانت بالوحي. ومن مثل بولس كان يمكنه أن يكتب لنا عن عدم امتلاك البر الإلهي بالأعمـال الناموسية؟ فمن مِن البشر كان لـه من الامتيازات نظيره حتى قال « إن ظن واحد آخر أن يتكل علي الجسد فأنا بالأولىَ» (في3: 4)، لكنه اعتبر هذا كله من أجل المسيح خسارة!! لكن ما كتبه أيضاً كـان بالوحي. وأنت إذ تقرأ كتابات لوقا تشعر إزاء اللمحات الطبية فيها* أن كاتبها طبيب؛ وهذا لا يتعارض مع كون الروح القدس أملاه ما كتب.
إذاً فالتعليم بالوحي الحرفي أو اللفظي لا يعلم بأن كل أقوال الوحي هي على ذات القدر من الأهمية، بل إنها كلها سجلت في الكتاب بالوحي.
ولقد أوضح بولس هذا الأمر عندما ميز آراءه الخاصة في مسائل خاصة بالزواج موضحاً بصريح العبارة أن هذا رأيه هو وحُكمه الروحي في الأمر وليس « وصايا الرب » (1كو7).*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 مارس 2012)

لو  لم يكن   سؤال  صاحب السؤال  موجود والاف الردود   عليه  عشرات المرات  فى  منتدى الرد ع الشبهات كنت رديت عليه  -بصراحه انا اصابنى الاعياء والاجهاد والملل وانا اكرر نفس الكلام على  نفس (الإصطمبات البشرية )) التى تكرر كالببغاوات نفس الاستفسارات الهجومية التهكمية بنفس  الكلمات وبنفس  طريقة التفكير -بصراحة كده مفيش فايده فى التحاور معاهم
عندى اشياء فى حياتى اهم بكثير  وبكثير جدا
اضحك من كل   قلبك  مع السلفي :
  السلفي يتهم المسيحى ((  بانه يكتب كلام  فى كلام -كلام مرسل بلا دليل ))  أضحكتنى يا فتى  يا أمرد فى زمن عز فيه الضحك.  
اتفضل تصفح فى منتدى الرد على الشبهات  السؤال اللى لاترى   له  ردا  نجاوبك عليه؟لعدم الاثقال على  السيرفر.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 مارس 2012)

الاخ السلفي بيقول 
لما  الاقي اى كتاب  فى الشارع  مكتوب عليه  انجيل متى  هل اعتبره انجيل
1- هو يعتبر ان الانجيل لاقيناه   فى الشارع  او فى نملية المطبخ لايزالوا يفبركون   لانفسهم ولاتباعهم  طبيخه مسمومه لتكريه   انفسهم بانفسهم   فى الكتاب المقدس
أولا كتابنا المقدس   لم يكن   فى الشارع لدينا مؤسسه  كنيسية متلاحمة مترابطة لجمهرة من العلماء من الاكليروس والشعب لا يفتئ  اربابك وامراؤك   من التشنيع والافتراء عليهم والوقيعه بينهم ظلما وكذبا وتدليسا يصون  تسلسل تسلمنا للكتاب المقدس رغم انوف-
 الفتيان الامارد- والغلمان المخلدون الذين لا ينزفون. مؤسسات كنيسية وكليات لاهوتية وعلماء شرق وغرب وحضارة اكاديمية 2000سنه حضارة مش اجتماع سقيفة  .  هذا اولا
ثانيا  امال ليه بتجروا على مكتبة نجع حمادى ومخطوطات قمران وانجيل بارنابا ويا فرحة ماتمت  . لو علمتم الغيب لاخترتم الواقع.
ثالثا وآه من ثالتا
ونحن أيضا لانقدر ولا نرغب فى ان نهرول قبولا وتقبيلا  لاى ( مدعى نبوه ) نجده فى الشارع   لانعرف له أصلا ولا فصلا .فما الدليل على كونه نبيا وليس شاعرا و ضالا وغاويا .
والسلام على من إتبع الهدى.


----------



## ياسر رشدى (19 مارس 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> الاخ السلفي بيقول
> لما الاقي اى كتاب فى الشارع مكتوب عليه انجيل متى هل اعتبره انجيل
> 1- هو يعتبر ان الانجيل لاقيناه فى الشارع او فى نملية المطبخ لايزالوا يفبركون لانفسهم ولاتباعهم طبيخه مسمومه لتكريه انفسهم بانفسهم فى الكتاب المقدس
> أولا كتابنا المقدس لم يكن فى الشارع لدينا مؤسسه كنيسية متلاحمة مترابطة لجمهرة من العلماء من الاكليروس والشعب لا يفتئ اربابك وامراؤك من التشنيع والافتراء عليهم والوقيعه بينهم ظلما وكذبا وتدليسا يصون تسلسل تسلمنا للكتاب المقدس رغم انوف-
> ...


*ههههههههههه .. معلش اخى اليكتريك واضح ان الكلمة ضايقتك جدا  وعجبنى تعليقك بتاع النملية هههههه .. وبقول للاخ كريم الملافظ سعد *
*وارجوا من الجميع احترام المقدسات*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 مارس 2012)

الرد  على تعليق رقم اربعتاشر  
شوف يا  اخى  ((المشاهد))   أنا نبي ,وإسمى    موجود فى كتابكم النسخ الاصلية  اللى كانت مكتوبة على  رقوق الجلد وزعف النخل وعظام الحيوانات -كما قال الاستاذ محمد حسين هيكل باشا -الوزير الاسيق والتى وعها الصدور لا (القدور)  والحقيقة ان اسمى  اللى كان مذكور  اخفي بواسطة موت من مات  وتجميع ما تيسر من سور فالرجاء التكرم بتقيد اسمى طرفكم 
بقي ان تعرف اسمى   انه  شكوبونوبيبيللي  الذى سألك عنه مولكا مولكان
----------------------------------------------------
الاخ ( المشاهد )
:  ---- هاتوللى دليل 
هه   هل لا دليل لديكم  ها قد اثبتت عجزكم الا اونا الا دويا الا تريه 
تصنع  وافتعال   وافتراء تشنيع -كالعاده -كل سنة وانتو طيبيين


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 مارس 2012)

ردا    على تعليق   رقم 1
يقول 
((أول  مرة ادخل منتدى مسيحى وعرفت ان المنتدى ده اكبر منتدى يعنى الموجودين فيه على علم وانا نفسى اسمع منكم كما اسمع عنكم 
منتظر الإجابة وهدانا الله وإباكم)) 
ردا    على  تعليقات  ألاخ السلفي  رقم 22
إقتباس :
((طيب انا بحث على النت على اكبر منتدى مسيحى ظهرلى ده وكنت اتمنى ان يجيب احداً بدليل قوى فقط ويكون على مستوى الحوار لكن للأسف لحد الان مفيش دليل واحد قوى وانا منتظر اى احد وهدانا الله واياكم الى الحق))) 
 إنتهى الاغترار والتحدى -  عايز  يعنى  يقول   انا دخلت أجعص منتدى مسيحى  و... 

الرد
  نــــــــفــــــــى
@@@ بالاصالة عن  نفسي    وبالنيابة  عن جميع أشقائي  فى منتدى  الكنيسة

-أسمح لنفسي الان فقط   - وأرجوا أن يسامحونى   من باب الثقة والعشم
   انكر وأستنكر    إعتبار  ان منتدانا    أعظم       أو   أول   او  أكبر   بين المنتديات المسيحية   لان ربنا   يسوع المسيح نهانا عن ذلك  تماما   نحن   لسنا    الاهم  ولا   الاضخم  ولا  الاول   فى هذا   المجال   - وهذا  إعلان و إعلام للكافة  
وهنيئا   لكل   مدعى   ما    يتوهمه  او   يصوره له خياله السقيم لكن ليس له تسريب  ما  يتكهن به الى   لا وعى الاخوة الدارسين بالمنتدى   او زائريه  
     >>> أتمنى  ان يكون هذا واضحا@@
     >>>   أضعف وأجهل الناس-كاتب هذه السطور   يقر ويقرر للكافة  أنه اصغر   موعوظ  يتعلم  - دورى  هنا هو التلمذه فقط لاغير 
.<<<<<<<<<<<<            تــــلـــمـــيذ    فقط   لا أكــــثر  وهذا أعــــز   ما أعتز  به  وما يعـــزنى. 
وأخر قولنا  ألف ألف ألف  مليار  شكر وتسبيح لمسيحنا الاله على نعمة المسيحية  وأعظم نعم إلهنا لنا هى +


----------



## holiness (19 مارس 2012)

هو مش على المدعي البينة ؟؟؟ ولا ايه يا جدعان ؟؟؟؟ 

يا سلفي الشباب قالوا لك هات دليل واحد و انت بتجيب كلام من راسك او ناقله من واحد ضاحك عليك ... ( باختصار ) 

بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس .. نعم هو وحي من عند الله ان رفضت او قبلت فهذا سوف لن يغير شيئا من الحقيقة 
بالنسبة للعهد القديم .. 
خروج بني اسرائيل من ارض العبودية و دخولهم للارض الموعودة 
تكلم الله مع موسى النبي على الجبل ( العليقة المحترقة ) 
و .... الخ 

انا ذكرت لك اعلاه قصص نقلها قرانك من الكتاب المقدس .. 
فأن كان الكتاب المقدس محرف و قرانك نقل منه يبقى قرانك ايييه ؟؟؟؟ 

بالنسبة للعهد الجديد 

 بالنسبة للبشارات الاربعة فالكنيسة منذ القرون الاولى و الى يومنا هذا لم يختلفوا في شخصية كاتب الانجيل .. 
الكنيسة منذ القرن الاول تعرف كتاب الاناجيل و لم يختلفوا فيه 
بالعقل ( لو كان مجهول الم يكن منطقيا اكثر ان اختلفوا بتسميتها !! في ذلك الزمن الذي لا فيه انترنت ولا موبايل ولا غيره !!!!!!! ) يعني متى يكبر عقلكم و تفكروا تفكير سليم ؟؟؟ 

وياريت تخلي نفسك في سؤال واحد عشان توصل لنتيجة تفيدك و تفيدنا


----------

